# German job seeker visa



## prpr301 (Feb 1, 2014)

Myself ravi having 8 years of exp in SAP.
Qualifications: MBA Finance ( Ful time), Msc computer science( distance)
whether i am eligible for German job seeker visa .

How we are suppose to convert the job seeker visa to residency permit in six months
Can we apply from india directly.
Does any consultancy will help us to guide here .

Waiting for the reply

BP
Ravi


----------

